# Anybody had contact with Phoenix Lately?



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I tried calling Phoenix today and got a message that the number was disconnected. I tried the toll and the toll free number. I hope things are OK, they have a card there I am having repaired.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had no luck about a month ago with E or V mail, sounds like situation has gotten worse, very sorry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, response has been getting slower and slower, yesterday it said disconnected, today it has their message back on.

I would think maybe they changed their phone service.

They are only "open" tuesday through thursday, 10 am to 4pm, Friday 10-2pm

Greg


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm in the same boat. I bought an SM-18 decoder for my C-19 and it never really worked right. It has since stopped making sound. I have tried to contact Phoenix several times with no response. I'll probably write them off and buy a new decoder from another manufacturer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, just keep calling. Persistence has paid off historically. I'd be too pissed to give up. It's not the money, but the principal.


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

I had some communication with Al Kramar last weekend. He has recently spoke with Jim, from Phoenix, and says Phoenix is still in business but are way behind. This is good news for those who are waiting with orders or problems and good for the hobby as well, I'm thinking.


----------



## mrhsmith66 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm trying to get Phoenix's remote uncoupler. I was able to leave a message with Phoenix about 10 days ago. Does anyone have any experience with Phoenix's remote knuckler uncoupler? If positive, does anyone know any dealers that have it in stock or that I should check?

Best hopes,

Hilary Smith
Pacific NW


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Phoenix PCD’s installed in 8 boxcars and 4 engines. They are very reliable and scarce. Only problem I have 
encountered is in programming some CV’s, using a T5000. I get around this by programming with my DCC 
system.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I an DCC I figured out that I can just use a standard Kadee coupler and control a servo with my decoders which have servo connections. I use a jeweley chain to connect the servo to the Kadee coupler. Total cost to add front and rear uncoupling to an engine is under $20.00.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And not dependent on any other manufacturer, great in these times!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On another note, Trainli sells a kit for the LGB style hook and loop couplers to uncouple via servo and will do dual hooks. Alignment of the kit is difficult for dual hook uncoupling but easier for single hooks uncoupling.


----------



## mrhsmith66 (Jan 27, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Since I an DCC I figured out that I can just use a standard Kadee coupler and control a servo with my decoders which have servo connections. I use a jeweley chain to connect the servo to the Kadee coupler. Total cost to add front and rear uncoupling to an engine is under $20.00.


Dan,

Would you be willing to elaborate a little more on your coupler system? It would be great to have an idea of the brand and model number of the servos you used, pictures and a little explanation. I'm sure many more besides myself would benefit.

Best hopes,

Hilary

P.S. And my thanks to all those who responded to my question. Very grateful for the thoughtfulness.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Stock No: 31002 MD This is the MPJA.COM part number for the servo I use. On sale now for $2.95 each. To do front and rear on one engine with one pack of Kadee couplers you can see the cost is very low, esp if you order more than 2. I usually order at least 10 so I can do 4 engines and have 2 spares. I do trim the mounting pads and use Quik Grip glue to keep the servos in place. Also, you can order light control DCC boards that can control servos like in a caboose.


----------



## mrhsmith66 (Jan 27, 2017)

Very grateful, Dan, for your further explanation. Not being an electronics or DCC whiz, I'm a little hazy on controlling the servos. The decoders I'm working with are the Tsunami TSU-4400 steam and the CVP G4X -- neither of which seem to mention servo controller outputs. I know there separate DCC servo controllers -- so do I need a separate DCC decoder for just the servos? 

Best hopes,

Hilary


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

mrhsmith66 said:


> Very grateful, Dan, for your further explanation. Not being an electronics or DCC whiz, I'm a little hazy on controlling the servos. The decoders I'm working with are the Tsunami TSU-4400 steam and the CVP G4X -- neither of which seem to mention servo controller outputs. I know there separate DCC servo controllers -- so do I need a separate DCC decoder for just the servos?
> 
> Best hopes,
> 
> Hilary


The G4X manual states it can drive 2 Kadee units which are just servos.
I did not see in the soundtraxx manual servo drivers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The G4X manual states it can run 2 "solenoid style" couplers on page 15... there is NO mention of servo output, nor are there any CV's to adjust servo travel limits.



http://cvpusa.com/doc_center/r3_MAY20_G4DecdrMan_44pg_WEB.pdf



Greg


----------



## mrhsmith66 (Jan 27, 2017)

I am sorry to be such a pest on this, Dan, but what DCC system do you use and what decoder do you use that has servo outputs? 

I talked with CVP and they said their decoders just turn things on and off.

Kadee RC couplers requires their own controller.

Reading up on servos they have three wires: power, ground, plus a third wire to carry the command pulses [pulse width modulation].

Hilary
..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Zimo decoders and even the MX645 HO decoder has 30 volt rating and has motor, sound, and 2 servo connectoins. Their largescale MX decoders have 4 servo connections and the newer MS decoders have 6 or more.
Go to zimo.at and read the info on all the decoder specs, Zimo gives lots of spec details!!
My old system is the MX1 and I also have the newer MX10, both have wireless handhelds.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The G4X manual states it can run 2 "solenoid style" couplers on page 15... there is NO mention of servo output, nor are there any CV's to adjust servo travel limits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thqaank you Greg for the info G4x update of solenoid control.


----------



## mrhsmith66 (Jan 27, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> I use Zimo decoders and even the MX645 HO decoder has 30 volt rating and has motor, sound, and 2 servo connectoins. Their largescale MX decoders have 4 servo connections and the newer MS decoders have 6 or more.
> Go to zimo.at and read the info on all the decoder specs, Zimo gives lots of spec details!!
> My old system is the MX1 and I also have the newer MX10, both have wireless handhelds.


Thanks, Dan. That fills in the blanks.

Hilary


----------



## Daveyj199 (Mar 25, 2020)

Getting back to the discussion header, for the record I emailed Phoenix tech support about Help with a a failed PB9 board one week ago and have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Daveyj199 said:


> I emailed Phoenix tech support about Help with a a failed PB9 board one week ago and have yet to receive a reply.


I emailed them over a month ago and heard nada. I don;t think they have answered email or phones for many moons. . .


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> I emailed them over a month ago and heard nada. I don;t think they have answered email or phones for many moons. . .


My optimism of a couple of months ago is waning.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They have communicated with some of their dealers, so that is who I would ask for the straight skinny.

Try Robbie at RLD.

Greg


----------



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

I keep calling, and occasionally they pick up (I have stopped leaving messages). They sounded really helpful on the phone, but nothing happened.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think in most cases, the repairs needed result in replacing the unit, and there is the rub, out of parts to make new boards.

This is why I determined to use sound systems from companies whose major customers are in HO and N, much bigger markets.

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I was looking for a couple more P8 boards So calling around. Charles RO said they got some a couple months ago and are expecting more in a month. So who knows. But it is a bad way to run a business IMHO. It a shame as I think they have a good product and great sounds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They have been on the downward spiral on supply and communications for years.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just an update I saw today:



Phoenix Sound Systems Welcome Page


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mickey, what is your point? They have always had a web page, but their response on the phone, by email and by returns of repaired products, and just supplying new has been poor to none.

Greg


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

My point being is that it is updated mentioning being closed for Labor Day of *2022* and a new board they are working on and which boards are currently in stock (P8). So they have not closed up shop. I did not address, nor intend to, the customer service issues of phone, email, etc., which we all agree are not good. Unfortunately, it seems business, large and small, want your business (money) but don’t want to have their day interrupted by having to actually talk to anyone. The new model business model.


----------

